# Planetside 2 nun mit offiziellem Physx Support! > Benchmarks hier rein



## instagib (21. März 2013)

Hallo,

gerade eben kam ein Update für Planetside 2 http://www.planetside2.eu/ durch dies  nun offiziell Physx unterstützt wird.
Bin schon gespannt wie sich das auf die Leistung auswirkt.

Grundsätzlich ist Planetside 2 in großen Schlachten sehr CPU gebunden; von daher vermute ich das Physx keinen negativen Einfluss auf die Leistung haben wird.

Man könnte diesen Thread verwenden um Benchmark-Ergebnisse rund um Planetside 2 zu sammeln.
Wie wir alle wissen steigt und fällt die Leistung in Planetside 2 von Update zu Update.


Grüße
Instagib


----------



## instagib (6. April 2013)

Habe gesehen das es schon einen Planetside 2 Thread gibt.

Dieser hier ist somit überflüssig!


----------

